# Help my Masahiro hunt!



## cave_dweller (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I hope this is the right forum...

Based on some recent threads, Masahiro seem to have plenty of interesting toys for us left handers, but I'm having trouble tracking lots of it down, and even identifying it in some cases. Rakuten's inscrutable "Mouthpiece with Saliva, 240mm" descriptions are driving me to distraction. I've dropped Koki a line, but no response just yet.

Please can anyone point to a resource that has the basic product range, descriptions and part numbers? PDF, online, don't care, but English would be preferable. I swear I found a link to a website once but I can't find it again.

Thanks KKF.

Glenn.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 16, 2015)

Knife Merchant seem to have a range of Masahiro Virgin Carbons, including LH specific versions, with product numbers.

http://www.knifemerchant.com/products.asp?productLine=44


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 16, 2015)

Or, here's the Masahiro website. Has all the information you are looking for - google translate is your friend.

http://masahiro-hamono.com/products/cow.html


----------



## cave_dweller (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorted! Thank you Timthebeaver. 

I just noticed we must be neighbours. Shw mae.


----------

